# Elite or AquaClear air pump better?



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I just broke an air pump and need to buy another one. Hagen Elite or AquaClear are my choices locally. Which one is better?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Whatever is cheapest used on Craigslist. You might even be able to get one for free.

I've always enjoyed Hagen hardware, personally.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I've bought them second hand before but I can't be bothered with looking around, paying postage etc and then it's likely to be old and noisy, they are not that expensive so I think I'll just get a new one. The two brands are about the same price. I read reviews that said the elite was really noisy but I don't know if the aquaclear is any better. I'm not that fussy but wondered if any one had had either and had comments.


----------

